# Chat Video Mac PC



## ledens (18 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous !

Super : *Je viens de tester le chat video entre Mac et PC et ça fonctionne à merveille (image et son) !*

Sur Mac : iChat bien sûr. Sur PC, il faut installer AIM. Ensuite, se référencer des deux côtés sur AIM. Ensuite, ça roule sans aucune difficulté ; à part qu'AIM sur PC est un peu pourri : pas moyen de régler la taille des fenêtres vidéo, interface minable, etc. Alors que pour nous sur iChat, c'est évidemment le bonheur absolu... Heu, bon, Mac quoi !

Pour info : j'ai un Mac mini sous Tiger avec une iSight. Mon pôte est sous XP avec une vieille webcam Logitech USB.


----------



## teimys (18 Décembre 2005)

salut Ledens,

je dois bientot m'acheter une i-sight  ( j'ai un powerbook ) et je voudrais savoir si il est possible de chtater sur msn messenger car tous mes amis ont des PC ( snif snif ) ...si tu connais la réponse je te remercie de me répondre!!!!

A bientôt


----------



## ledens (18 Décembre 2005)

Salut teimys,

Je ne sais pas si ça marche avec Messenger, j'ai pas essayé. En fait, j'ai lu dans les forums de MacGe qu'il y a beaucoup de problèmes avec Messenger parce que la version Mac est vieille (Microsoft ne met pas à jour la version Mac aussi vite que la version Windows...). Quant à savoir si l'on peut faire du chat video entre iChat sur Mac et Messenger sur PC, alors là ????
Mais bon, tes amis peuvent installer AIM sur leur PC. Avec mon pôte, ça nous a pris 5 minutes sans faire aucun réglages sur nos bécanes (il faut bien sûr ouvrir un compte sur AIM).

Pour l'iSight, vas-y, c'est vraiment une webcam de qualité (bien mieux que la Logitech de mon pôte). En plus - et c'est en partie, je pense, ce qui justifie son prix -, l'iSight se connecte en firewire, donc aucun driver à installer !

A+


----------



## teimys (18 Décembre 2005)

très gentil à toi de m'avoir répondu !!!!
merci pour tes conseils
et à bientôt


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (18 Décembre 2005)

slt ledens

pourrais-tu nous faire partager ton expérience! 

Je n'arrive toujours pas à relier mon Mac (ichat+Isight) avec le PC (AIM 5.5)

As-tu été obligé de spécifier des paramêtres particulier dans préférences/partage/Coupe-feu ?

Décris-moi l'installatin sous PC, SVP

Je remercie d'avance beaucoup, car je me tires les cheveux avec ce cirque!

@+


----------



## ledens (21 Décembre 2005)

Salut YellowSubMarine83,

Non, rien de spécial sur la config de mon pote. Il faut que tu vérifie sur le PC que la webcam fonctionne dans le module AIM et que la connection AIM internet se fait bien (drivers, etc., bordel habituel de windows...). Pour ce qui est du firewall, si la connection AIM marche, tu dois pouvoir chatter.
Sinon - je me doute que tu as vérifié ;-) -, est-ce que tu es bien inscrit des deux côtés sur AIM ? En fait, quel est ton problème exactement : C'est le PC ou le Mac qui coince ? Tu as essayé de PC à PC / Mac à Mac ? T'es connecté, mais tu ne trouves pas sur le réseau le mac ? Pas d'image vidéo ? Détailles un peu plus.

@+


----------



## geoffrey (21 Décembre 2005)

teimys a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais savoir si il est possible de chtater sur msn messenger car tous mes amis ont des PC ( snif snif )



Il existe autre chose que MSN Messenger, meme sur PC


----------



## gwenlg (21 Décembre 2005)

J'ai switché recemment, et tous mes contacts sont sur msn messenger !!

Et ils n'ont pas trop envie d'installer autre chose...

Je suis tombé sur une news macgé, qui annonçait que le clone de msn sur mac, amsn, supportait tout, même la vidéo !!

Du coup, j'ai téléchargé amsn 0.95 ici

Et ça marche du feu de dieu !! vidéo, smileys.... j'ai pas essayé le son, car j'ai un mac mini, et y'a pas de prise micro... :hein:

Bonne chance


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Décembre 2005)

gwenlg a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas essayé le son, car j'ai un mac mini, et y'a pas de prise micro



Salut !

On peut faire de l'audio sur aMsn ?


----------



## gwenlg (21 Décembre 2005)

p'tetre !!

Comme j'ai pas de prise micro, je peux pas tester !!


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (21 Décembre 2005)

ledens a dit:
			
		

> Salut YellowSubMarine83,
> 
> Sinon - je me doute que tu as vérifié ;-) -, est-ce que tu es bien inscrit des deux côtés sur AIM ? En fait, quel est ton problème exactement : C'est le PC ou le Mac qui coince ? Tu as essayé de PC à PC / Mac à Mac ? T'es connecté, mais tu ne trouves pas sur le réseau le mac ? Pas d'image vidéo ? Détailles un peu plus.
> 
> @+



Moi : AUCUNs coupe-feu actif. Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de  faire  de test entre Mac/mac. pourrais-tu m'aider? pour être sur que le problême vient de moi.

SToooooooooop!!!

Pendant que  j'étais entrain de t'écrire,j'étais en conversation iChat avec le PC.

Au final, nous avons le son tous les deux, le PC a son retour de caméra mais ne me voit pas. De mon côté j'ai également mon retour vidéo.

J'ai joué avec les ports dans "préférences/réseau/....." je pense qu'il faut que j'en rajoute.

Côté PC, firewall désactivé, AIM 5.9 +AIMRTC12.exe installé. Tout semble fonctionner correctement.

Je vais rajouter des ports.

A suivre.........


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (21 Décembre 2005)

La suite.........

J'ai bien deux comptes créés.

La connexion de PC à PC fonctionne superbement bien (Grrrrrr...) sous MSN 7 point_machin_truc_bidule.

Il y a le son, mais pas d'image.

Est-ce qu'il y a un port spécifique pour la vidéo?


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (21 Décembre 2005)

Il y a un truc qui me chagrine : 

Je n'ai pas activé mon coupe-feu. Cependant si je décoche les ports standarts et ceux que j'ai rajouté je n'ai plus de son ; donc plus de conérence.

Là j e ne comprends pas pourquoi?

Quels sont "les caches" a cochées, à la fois dans "Services" et dans l'onglet "Coupe-feu".

Merci.


----------



## LeProf (21 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, je profite de ce post pour poser mon probleme :

j'ai lancer ichat et crée un compte aim alors que je n'avais pas de webcam. Donc la config m'a grisé cette option.
Puis, mes parents viennent de m'offrir un webcam : la logitech 4000 pro
Je l'install sur l'ibook avec les drivers du CD, je lance le logiciel fournit de logitech et je vois que la cam marche bien... mais pour ichat impossible de trouver la webcam ou alors c'est moi qui ne sait pas dans quel menu l'activer ?

Par contre, je suis tombé sur ichatsubcam, un prog qui permet d'utiliser n'importe quelle webcam en USB et la ca marche. Seulement, c'est payant donc je préfèrerai m'en passer...

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Décembre 2005)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je suis tombé sur ichatsubcam, un prog qui permet d'utiliser n'importe quelle webcam en USB et la ca marche. Seulement, c'est payant donc je préfèrerai m'en passer...


salut !
je crois bien que tu vas devoir débourser 9 ¤, si je me souvient bien


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (21 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> salut !
> je crois bien que tu vas devoir débourser 9 ¤, si je me souvient bien




peut-être.  

nous sommes en test (encore) et je pense de plus en plus que c'est ma LiveBox qui me fait ch*$@#

J'ai beau paramêtrer les ports UDP et TCP  (dans la mesure du possible) mais rien n'y fais!

POur les connaisseurs voici le :
"  live video is not supported by your buddys ......." etc

ça vous parles?


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (21 Décembre 2005)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je profite de ce post pour poser mon probleme :
> 
> ........
> Puis, mes parents viennent de m'offrir un webcam : la logitech 4000 pro
> ...



Il faut savoir qu'iChat ne fonctionne qu'avec une webcam FIREWIRE (iSight ou autres) et effectivement il te faut un logiciel pour faire reconnaître ta caméra.

Ne t'acharne pas sur le CD d'install.... c'est pas compatible tout simplement.

Fais une petite recherche dans ce forum, ce problème revient souvent.

courage


----------



## Anouck (21 Décembre 2005)

J'ai une question pour gwenlg : 
Aparement tu dis que amsn est parfait. Mais j'ai juste une question comme ça qui va peut-être paraitre débile. Mais est-ce que amsn est en français ?
voila
Merci d'avance


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2005)

Anouck a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question pour gwenlg :
> Aparement tu dis que amsn est parfait. Mais j'ai juste une question comme ça qui va peut-être paraitre débile. Mais est-ce que amsn est en français ?
> voila
> Merci d'avance



oui aMSN est en français


----------



## Anouck (21 Décembre 2005)

ok merci !!!


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (21 Décembre 2005)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> ....
> Par contre, je suis tombé sur ichatsubcam, un prog qui permet d'utiliser n'importe quelle webcam en USB et la ca marche. Seulement, c'est payant donc je préfèrerai m'en passer...
> 
> Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
> ...




Pour toi, public ..... : 

www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/iChatUSBCam.html

pour neuf euros....


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (21 Décembre 2005)

Tout d'abord je tiens à remercier GLX qui m'a grandement aidé.

Mon problème récurant provient de ma LiveBox....(ah Wanadoo....)

Je vous tiens au courant....


----------



## LeProf (21 Décembre 2005)

YellowSubMarine83 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut savoir qu'iChat ne fonctionne qu'avec une webcam FIREWIRE (iSight ou autres) et effectivement il te faut un logiciel pour faire reconnaître ta caméra.
> 
> Ne t'acharne pas sur le CD d'install.... c'est pas compatible tout simplement.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse mais j'ai trouver la solution : j'ai tout simplement branché mon camescope firewire qui fait alors office de webcam .... et je viens de tester ca marche nickel ! 
Sauf que, mes parents on la même webcam (Logitech 4000 pro) sur PC et que lors du test, leurs images étaient pas tres nette et légèrement pixélisées alors que quand on utilise msn ( et oui j'ai aussi un PC) là l'image est de bien meilleure qualité


----------



## Anouck (21 Décembre 2005)

C'est de nouveau Anouck !! J'ai télécherger amsn mais je voudrais télécharger (gratuitement) des nouveaux skin ou émoticones. Connaissez-vous des sites pour ça ?
Merci !!!


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2005)

Anouck a dit:
			
		

> C'est de nouveau Anouck !! J'ai télécherger amsn mais je voudrais télécharger (gratuitement) des nouveaux skin ou émoticones. Connaissez-vous des sites pour ça ?
> Merci !!!



tu as été regarder ici ??


----------



## Anouck (21 Décembre 2005)

merci je vais regarder


----------



## filalakena (21 Décembre 2005)

bonjour je suis sur ibook G3 640 MO et tiger 
aMsn dernirere version 0.95
je peux recevoir la webcam de mes pcistes de beauf par contre pb pour qu'ils me voient
donc comment configurer?
Je suis sur freebox et airportexpress

 au niveau parefeu j'ai déclareé msn comme pouvant passer	

au moment de configurer ma webcam message
type IP-RESTRICT-NAT
A l'ecoute False
Vous êtes derrière un parefeu ou un routeur

message d'aide en anglais vachement explicite?

If you are unable to view a webcam in aMSN after a contact has send you an invite, or after you have issued the command to receive/send webcam, and you are behind a router, you may need to follow these steps:

If you receive: IP-Restrict-NAT and you receive false in webcam wizard, that means your connection is firewalled. (does not send the IP)

If this is the case, you will need to open some ports for the webcam to use because they are currently blocked.

To do this, open your router web-based configuration (check router manual for details on this). Once you have the web-based configuration open, browse for a setting called "port forwarding" or "port range forwarding" or something similar to that. (This might be found under the advanced features for your router).

Now that you have the port forwarding page open, you will want to set the port forwarding range so that aMSN will be able to accept and send the webcam stream.
Here's an example of how you will set up your port forwarding:


que dois je faire en pratique merci de votre AIDE

philibook
de lyon


----------



## olidev (22 Décembre 2005)

ça va bouger prochainement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

YellowSubMarine83 a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord je tiens à remercier GLX qui m'a grandement aidé.
> 
> Mon problème récurant provient de ma LiveBox....(ah Wanadoo....)
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant....



Pour les problèmes de compatibilité entre ces p...   de Livebox et iChat, voir là.


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (22 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pour les problèmes de compatibilité entre ces p...   de Livebox et iChat, voir là.



Merci, du lien 

Mais, il semblerait que tout aille mieux! Pourquoi? Ben c'est simple, grace à GLX (avec qui j'ai testé une vidéoconf entre Mac) , nous avons réussi a écarté les problèmes liés au Mac et aux logiciels ; et cibler finalement mon routeur : Livebox Sagem.

Sur ces bonnes nouvelles, je cherche sur l'assistance internet : rien.
Du coup, j'appelle Wanadoo. Et là, ni une ni deux : il me change la Livebox Sagem par une Inventel.
Alors, je change, je rappelle l'assistance pour configurer la "Box". 

Puis test avec GLX : et là tout fonctionne ! Super.

Maintenant, il faut voir avec le PC.

c'est une bonne nouvelle !
je vais l'avoir


----------



## Yuki-77 (23 Décembre 2005)

coucou tout le monde
moi je voulais savoir si i-sight fonctionne avec mercury logicielle qui permet de dialoguer avec des utilisateur de msn sur pc et qui reconnait les web cam sur les mac
j'ai moi meme un ibook G4 et j'utilise se logiciel qui fonctionne trés bien mais je voudrais etre sur que l'isight est reconnu
je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (23 Décembre 2005)

Yuki-77 a dit:
			
		

> coucou tout le monde
> moi je voulais savoir si i-sight fonctionne avec mercury logicielle qui permet de dialoguer avec des utilisateur de msn sur pc et qui reconnait les web cam sur les mac
> j'ai moi meme un ibook G4 et j'utilise se logiciel qui fonctionne trés bien mais je voudrais etre sur que l'isight est reconnu
> je vous remercie d'avance




Normalement oui ! Il n'y a des paramêtres à configurer, ça ce passe très bien.

Mais, dis-moi, si tu l'utilises déjà, comme ça ce fait que tu n'ai pas encore fait de vidéoconf. 

A moins, que tu as l'intention d'acheter l'isight.


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (23 Décembre 2005)

Pour les utilisataires de LiveBox (comme moi) et qui posséde une INVENTEL ; sachez que Safari n'est pas compatible avec Inventel.

J'ai du appelé l'assistance de Wanadoo, et surtout naviguer dans pas mal de sîtes. Au final j'ai téléchargé Firefox.

Et j'ai pu configuré ma LB INVENTEL.

Voilà, c'est tout. 


Je n'ai toujours pas fini mes déboires avec lla vidéoconférence entre PC/Mac ; je poursuis....YAH!


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Décembre 2005)

YellowSubMarine83 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les utilisataires de LiveBox (comme moi) et qui posséde une INVENTEL ; sachez que Safari n'est pas compatible avec Inventel.



Je suis de plus en plus perdu à la lecture des forums ... sur la compatibilité ou non des LB Inventel ... 
Sinon je suis surpris de lire qu'un navigateur peut ne pas être compatible avec un modem :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Je suis de plus en plus perdu à la lecture des forums ... sur la compatibilité ou non des LB Inventel ...
> Sinon je suis surpris de lire qu'un navigateur peut ne pas être compatible avec un modem :hein:



Je te rassure : c'est uniquement pour la configuration de la Livebox, qui se fait via une page web. Pour le reste, en principe, ça marche avec n'importe quel navigateur. Cela dit, Wanadoo serait bien inspirer de rendre la configuration de la Livebox avec Safari possible. Je pense que ça arrangerait bien la vie des utilisateurs du navigateur de la Pomme.


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je te rassure : c'est uniquement pour la configuration de la Livebox, qui se fait via une page web. Pour le reste, en principe, ça marche avec n'importe quel navigateur. Cela dit, Wanadoo serait bien inspirer de rendre la configuration de la Livebox avec Safari possible. Je pense que ça arrangerait bien la vie des utilisateurs du navigateur de la Pomme.



Et de préciser que pour la LB Sagem ça ne pose pas de problèmes pour la configuration


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (24 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> ..........
> 
> Cela dit, Wanadoo serait bien inspirer de rendre la configuration de la Livebox avec Safari possible. Je pense que ça arrangerait bien la vie des utilisateurs du navigateur de la Pomme.




Et surtout, ça éviterait de rester d'interminales minutes à l'assistance Wanadoo. Sans parler de l'argent économisé.


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (24 Décembre 2005)

filalakena a dit:
			
		

> bonjour je suis sur ibook G3 640 MO et tiger
> aMsn dernirere version 0.95
> je peux recevoir la webcam de mes pcistes de beauf par contre pb pour qu'ils me voient
> donc comment configurer?
> ...



J'ai le même problème.

Si tu lis l'aide en anglais jusq'au bout tu verras une solution pour y remédier.

Il faut que tu ouvres les ports de 6890 à 6900 de ta FreeBox. 
Comme décrit ci-dessous : 

http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN#firewalled

J'ai une Livebox, mais les fonctions sont souvent les mêmes. Il faut que tu accède déjà à la configuration de ta FreeBox.
Après, choisi une rubrique du style : Routeur-NAT.
Là, tu ajoutes un port en suivant les indications su site aMSN.

Bonne chance.


----------



## Yuki-77 (26 Décembre 2005)

YellowSubMarine83 a dit:
			
		

> Normalement oui ! Il n'y a des paramêtres à configurer, ça ce passe très bien.
> 
> Mais, dis-moi, si tu l'utilises déjà, comme ça ce fait que tu n'ai pas encore fait de vidéoconf.
> 
> A moins, que tu as l'intention d'acheter l'isight.



et ouiiii tu as tout compris je ne l'ai pas encore tester parce que je n'ai pas de web cam et que j'ai décidé de m'acheter l'isight mais vu le prix je préfere m'assurer de quelque petit truc
de meme est ce que tu pourrais me dire si la qualité de l'image et du son sont bien ? et si on peut filmer des cours passage avec ?
merci


----------



## xine (30 Décembre 2005)

iSight est de super qualité... 30 images secondes, mieux qu'une petite caméra video à 25 images/s, le prix vaut le produit, en plus super design....
 par contre mon pb est que je n'arrive pas à m'en servir avec msn....

qui pourrait m'aider???
Merci
Xine


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Décembre 2005)

xine a dit:
			
		

> iSight est de super qualité... 30 images secondes, mieux qu'une petite caméra video à 25 images/s, le prix vaut le produit, en plus super design....
> par contre mon pb est que je n'arrive pas à m'en servir avec msn....
> 
> qui pourrait m'aider???
> ...



 Je viens de te répondre ... pas la peine de poster partout ...
Bon alors bis repetitas : 


> MSN ne supporte pas la vidéo ...
> utilise aMSN ...
> tu as précisé au vendeur que tu étais sous MAC ?? si oui ...  c'est bien un vendeur et pas un conseillé





			
				xine a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que aMSN ?


un logiciel style MSN mais qui va te permettre de faire de la vidéo


----------



## Scat (4 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir Chandler,
J'ai bien lu tout tes posts et comme je dois moi aussi acheter d'ici peu une isght, je voudrais être certain de bien avoir tout compris.
Pour Msn, pas de problème, ça se passe en fait avec amsn mais la solution ne me plaît qu'à moitié : l'interface d'amsn n'est pas terrible donc j'aimerai tant que faire se peut continuer à utiliser msn.
Par contre j'ai lu dans un autre forum que tu pouvais (toujours en utilisant msn) utliser Mercury et Skype...et c'est là que je ne comprends plus ! Skype, il vient foutre quoi au milieu ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 

---
Scat


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Janvier 2006)

Scat a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Chandler,
> J'ai bien lu tout tes posts et comme je dois moi aussi acheter d'ici peu une isght, je voudrais être certain de bien avoir tout compris.
> Pour Msn, pas de problème, ça se passe en fait avec amsn mais la solution ne me plaît qu'à moitié : l'interface d'amsn n'est pas terrible donc j'aimerai tant que faire se peut continuer à utiliser msn.
> Par contre j'ai lu dans un autre forum que tu pouvais (toujours en utilisant msn) utliser Mercury et Skype...et c'est là que je ne comprends plus ! Skype, il vient foutre quoi au milieu ?
> ...



:rose: :rose: :rose: 
J'en sais rien ...


----------



## geoffrey (4 Janvier 2006)

Skype c'est pour le son, la son ne passe pas autrement.

Maintenant pas vouloir utiliser amsn qui fonctionne tres bien, c'est un peu se compliquer la vie (suis sur que sonyboy aurait eu une expression plus appropriée mais bon )


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (5 Janvier 2006)

Scat a dit:
			
		

> .....
> Pour Msn, pas de problème, ça se passe en fait avec amsn mais la solution ne me plaît qu'à moitié : l'interface d'amsn n'est pas terrible donc j'aimerai tant que faire se peut continuer à utiliser msn.




MSN ne fonctionne ni en vidéo ni en audio (du coup Skype ) , c'est pour cela que nous cherchons d'autres "messengers" : 
aMSN, Mercury Messenger, iChat, iNeen, AOL Messenger, et bien d'autres.... 

Mais peut-être aurons-nous un jour un bon "messenger" compatible PC/MAC aussi performant que iChat.


----------



## iteeth (5 Janvier 2006)

Ouai, et bien moi j'ai désinstallé ichat car ma version était veruleuse apparement mais je n'arrive plus a réinstaller la version de l'apple store...


----------



## goupilleres (5 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous 

Savez vous pourquoi aMSN me dit que je suis derriere un routeur ou un pare-feu lorsque je veux configurer un e webcam 
Tous mes pare-feu sont arreter, mais le routeur c' est quoi??

Je suis avec une live box sagem et airport
Mac osX.4

Merci


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Janvier 2006)

goupilleres a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous
> 
> Savez vous pourquoi aMSN me dit que je suis derriere un routeur ou un pare-feu lorsque je veux configurer un e webcam
> Tous mes pare-feu sont arreter, mais le routeur c' est quoi??
> ...



Il me semble que la LB a un part feu intégré ...


----------



## falconer (10 Janvier 2006)

Je crois que c'est ton Airport qui bloque. Moi Aussi je cherche une solution pour le chat entre PC et Mac. Et chez videochat il semble que tout soit correct sauf le systeme Airport ou WIfi qui doit bloquer quelque chose; Mon provider me confirme que rien ne bloque! c'est dont un probleme de routeur. comme à chaque fopis dans les hotels ou les spots.
Je te souhaite bonne chance. Moi je suis encore à la recherche de la solution.
 Ichat c'est super mais pas disponible pour les PC contrairement à Itunes.
A quand la reprise de bill par steeve?


----------



## PereCri (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir
Je viens d'installer aMSN,
J'ai cherché un peu dans les forums et je ne trouve pas de mode d'emploi simple (en français).
Et là je suis coincé&#8230;
j'ai ouvert les ports demandés (je crois), mais en essayant la conexion j'obtiens :
"Mauvais nom d'utilisateur ou mot de passe".
J'ai surement pas tout compris en créant un profil.
Un p'tit coup de main serait le bienvenu.
Merci


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Janvier 2006)

PereCri a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> Je viens d'installer aMSN,
> J'ai cherché un peu dans les forums et je ne trouve pas de mode d'emploi simple (en français).
> Et là je suis coincé?
> ...



il suffit de mettre ton adresse @hotmail.com et le mot de passe associé à ton compte


----------



## PereCri (11 Janvier 2006)

Donc, j'ai rien compris&#8230;
comment je l'obtiens mon adresse Hotmail.com ?


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Janvier 2006)

PereCri a dit:
			
		

> Donc, j'ai rien compris?
> comment je l'obtiens mon adresse Hotmail.com ?



tu utilisais quoi comme adresse de messagerie ??
Sinon pour créer une adresse hotmail c'est ici


----------



## PereCri (11 Janvier 2006)

J'utilisais mon adresse mail chez Tele2.
Ca risquait pas de marcher&#8230;
Merci pour le coup de main.


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Janvier 2006)

PereCri a dit:
			
		

> J'utilisais mon adresse mail chez Tele2.
> Ca risquait pas de marcher?
> Merci pour le coup de main.



oui une adresse mail n'est pas un client de messagerie ... mais peut-être pouvais tu l'utiliser ... j'ai des contacts qui ont une adresse @wanadoo.fr


----------



## PereCri (11 Janvier 2006)

en fait on m'avait dit qu'il n'y aurait aucun problème, Supersimple Rienafaire
et j'ai vu nul part qu'il fallait créer une adresse.
Là, c'est bon c'est connecté.
Merci bien.


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Janvier 2006)

PereCri a dit:
			
		

> en fait on m'avait dit qu'il n'y aurait aucun problème, Supersimple Rienafaire
> et j'ai vu nul part qu'il fallait créer une adresse.
> Là, c'est bon c'est connecté.
> Merci bien.



On rien à faire ... mais en principe on utilise aMSN pour remplacer Messenger car on a déjà une adresse @hotmail.com et on veut faire de la vidéo.


----------



## PereCri (11 Janvier 2006)

OK, 
Pour la webcam, je crois que je vais patienter jusqu'à demain&#8230;
Et si j'ai des problèmes, je reviendrai ici&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## iteeth (12 Janvier 2006)

Salut! moi avec msn, je ne peut pas envoyer de vidéo, mais je peut en recevoir... il me dis que je suis derriere un routeur.
Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer là-dessus...


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Janvier 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Salut! moi avec msn mais je peut en recevoir...


   
Avec MSN .... ???


----------



## iteeth (14 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Avec MSN .... ???



Autant pour moi: avec aMSN.
J'ai reconfiguré le modem, toujours le même message mais cette fois la vidéo passe dans les deux sens


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Janvier 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi: avec aMSN.
> J'ai reconfiguré le modem, toujours le même message mais cette fois la vidéo passe dans les deux sens



Re, 
et si tu nous disais ce que tu as fait exactement et avec quelle cam (iSight ???) ... ça peut aider les autres


----------



## ekova (14 Janvier 2006)

j'utilise ichat  et j'ai qq souci ! 1 j'ai un mac mini et ne trouve aucune entrée son (pour skype)! 2 moi je recois tres bien l'image de mon interlocuteur mais lui me vois tres mal ! je me sert de mon camescope en firewire comme web cam !! 
qq pourrait m'aider ?????:sick:


----------



## frantz (15 Janvier 2006)

Faudrait une caméra avec entrée son... ou genre iMic sur port USB..


----------



## iteeth (15 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Re,
> et si tu nous disais ce que tu as fait exactement et avec quelle cam (iSight ???) ... ça peut aider les autres



J'ai mis les parametres par défaut du modem (neuf box), et ça marche...  j'ai toujours le message "vous ete derriere un pare feu..." mais plus de soucis, et pour la cam c'est l'isight!
Désolé je ne pourrai rien dire de plus!


----------



## Pepito Banzaï (16 Janvier 2006)

bonjour tout le monde, à moi d'avoir un soucis.

Je suis sur pc (windows xp service pack 2) et je souhaiterais papoter avec ma mére qui a un mac (version juste avant tiger) via aim pour moi et ichat pour elle.

Alors on peut facilement s'écrire, ça marche, mais pour la video ça marche pas (j'ai pourtant ouvert les ports de mon firewall et forwardé les ports idoines depuis le routeur vers mon pc). Je précise que ma mère n'a pas de webcam mais qu'elle aimerait bien me voir qd même !

3 options :

 - ça marche pas parcequ'il faut que les 2 personnes aient une webcam ?
 - ça marche pas parcequ'il absolument la version Tiger de Mac osX ?
 - vous avez une autre solution ?


Merci,

Sylvain


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Janvier 2006)

Quelle éducation ta mère t'a donné ???? 
Elle a un Mac et toi un PC .... merde tout se perd    
Par contre pour la solution  Vous avez pas d'adresse hotmail pour le faire MSN/aMSN ?? Bon c'est ma solution les autres je sais pas


----------



## Cinquante (17 Janvier 2006)

Oui il faut ichat pour les deux donc deux mac :-(
Je rêve d'un ichat sur toutes les plates formes :rateau:


----------



## geoffrey (17 Janvier 2006)

Yahoo, AIM, Ineen, ... voila deja 3 solutions qui permettent de faire de la vision Mac/PC.


----------



## Pepito Banzaï (17 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Yahoo, *AIM,* Ineen, ... voila deja 3 solutions qui permettent de faire de la vision Mac/PC.


Ben oui justement, ma mère est sur mac avec ichat et moi sur pc avec AIM et ça marche pas.
De mon côté je me suis connecté à des "faux" contacts de test : j'arrivai à avoir la video  sans pb. Il semblerai donc quela pb vienne du mac de ma mère ou en tout cas de la version d'ichat qu'elle utilise (celui de Panther).


----------



## geoffrey (17 Janvier 2006)

Elle a un compte .mac ou .aim ?


----------



## Pepito Banzaï (17 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Elle a un compte .mac ou .aim ?



Elle a un compte aim.

En ce qui concerne l'éducation qu'elle m'a donné, elle est sans doute bonne puisque c'est moi qui lui ai offert le mac !


----------



## geoffrey (17 Janvier 2006)

Et t'as essayé avec ineen ou yahoo ?


----------



## Pepito Banzaï (17 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as essayé avec ineen ou yahoo ?



non. Tu sais ma mère une newbie de l'informatique, j'ai déjà eu un mal fou à lui faire comprendre comment marche ichat. Et comme elle est à lille et moi à Lyon c'est pas bien pratique.
Je vais essayer de lui faire installer amsn. Ca devrait marcher ça non ?


----------



## geoffrey (17 Janvier 2006)

Pour ineen, tu peux créer un compte pour elle, tu lui indique ou telecharger l'application, comment l'installer (c'est pas sorcier, faut glisser une icone) et le tour est joué, non ?

Pour aMsn, je peux pas te repondre, dsl


----------



## Cinquante (17 Janvier 2006)

Il existe Mercury aussi. 
A priori Gaim 2 devait apporter le vidéo sur mac (par le projet Adium X) mais ils y a eu un conflit avec un dev qui est parti chez Google (faut que je retrouve l'adresse)

Je préfère Mercury a aMsn. La webcam marche (c'est pas exceptionnel non plus), l'interface de connections est assez simple.


----------



## Pepito Banzaï (17 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais essayer tous ces trucs.
Merci bien !


----------



## seob6473 (20 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de lire les 4 pages de ce sujet et je n'ai pas vu écrit que aMsn gère video *ET* son.
Est ce le cas ?

J'ai essayé hier soir la configuration suivante :
- chez moi, MacG4/iSight/Livebox/iChat/CompteAIM
- chez mon pote, Windows/webcam??/Freebox/clientAIM/compteAIM

Eh bien, ça marche, mais pas sur la durée : sur 30 mn environ, image gelée une fois, son coupé plusieurs fois (notamment en faisant des réglages pdt la videoconf). Et pour rétablir la videoconf, on a été obligé de se déconnecter tous les deux.
On m'a dit que c'était normal : dû à l'instabilité AIM/PC. No comment...

Je vais donc essayer aMsn, mais j'aimerais bien savoir si ça prend en charge le son avant de passer des plombes à chercher.
Je posterai pour vous donner le résultat avec aMsn.


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2006)

Cinquante a dit:
			
		

> ....
> Je préfère Mercury a aMsn. La webcam marche (c'est pas exceptionnel non plus), l'interface de connections est assez simple.


 
Dans Mercury, comment sais-tu que ta WebCam est bien reconnue?

j'ai branché ma iSight, je suis allé dans les réglages généraux, ligne WebCam, mais je ne vois rien qui me montre que l'iSight est détectée et gérée...

Au moins dans aMSN, le bouton configurer WebCam permet d'afficher l'image en provenance de l'iSight, et de faire quelques réglages (balance de blanc...)

Autre chose... sur les pages Mercury, il est fait mention d'un développement en phase béta de la visioconférence (video ET audio).

Pour cela ils suggèrent de demander au correspondant PC de démarrer une visioconférence (qui semble différente d'une conférence WebCam), ou sur le Mac d'envoyer /sendvc )

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi se tour de force?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2006)

Pepito Banzaï a dit:
			
		

> non. Tu sais ma mère une newbie de l'informatique, j'ai déjà eu un mal fou à lui faire comprendre comment marche ichat.


Un truc me sidère c'est que pour arriver a faire de la visio Mac/PC (et meme de MAc10.4/Mac 10.3) avec iChat 3 il faut quasiment etre expert en réseau pour que ca fonctionne et encore...
Alors que j'ai eu l'occasion de tester ineen et en 3 coup de cuillere a pot ca roule sans avoir a trifouiller dans les réglages abscons du FW.

Autant avec iChat AV 2 c'etait pas trop compliqué autant iChat AV 3 me semble etre une méga usine a gaz quasiment inutilisable. Il suffit de faire un tour sur différent forums dont macbidouille ou macadsl pour s'en convraincre.

ineen est moche et a tendance a quitter de temps en temps mais au moins ca fonctionne sans prise de tete pendant des heures a essayer d'ouvrir tel ou tel port du routeur ou du FW.


----------



## filalakena (25 Janvier 2006)

seob6473 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire les 4 pages de ce sujet et je n'ai pas vu écrit que aMsn gère video *ET* son.
> Est ce le cas ?
> 
> J'ai essayé hier soir la configuration suivante :
> ...




non *aMsn* comme Mercury ne gérent pas le son donc le plus simple c'est de passer par skype des 2 côtés version Mac en anglais à charger c'est gratuit 
version Pc en français ou linux
Bientôt Skype sur mac devrait gérer la vidéo ? mais probablement en payant?

amsn est beaucoup plus fluide en vidéo que mercury de toute façon rien de parfait msn pour mac ne gérant pas sous mac la vidéo ni le son


----------



## cestdelafolie (1 Février 2006)

Je desespère aussi! 
J'ai un Powerbook G4 connection airport avec livebox et avec une isight! je n'ai aucun problème pour la visio avec Ichat! La qualité vidéo et son est impressionante!
Mais concernant Amsn, j'ai de gros soucis.
Malgré avoir ouvert les ports routeur dans les préférences syteme pour laisser passer le flux webcam, je me retrouve avec un message me disant que je suis derrière un routeur ou un firewall. Il m'est donc impossible d'utiliser la webcam sur amsn alors que j'ai ouvert les ports! C'est a n'y rien comprendre.
Je viens a l'aide, si quelqu'un pourrais me sorti de se petrain!
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## filalakena (1 Février 2006)

cestdelafolie a dit:
			
		

> Je desespère aussi!
> J'ai un Powerbook G4 connection airport avec livebox et avec une isight! je n'ai aucun problème pour la visio avec Ichat! La qualité vidéo et son est impressionante!
> Mais concernant Amsn, j'ai de gros soucis.
> Malgré avoir ouvert les ports routeur dans les préférences syteme pour laisser passer le flux webcam, je me retrouve avec un message me disant que je suis derrière un routeur ou un firewall. Il m'est donc impossible d'utiliser la webcam sur amsn alors que j'ai ouvert les ports! C'est a n'y rien comprendre.
> ...




a tu essayé dans système puis partage puis coupe feu de cocher MSN pour que le pare feu laisse passer les flux de msn?


----------



## cestdelafolie (1 Février 2006)

filalakena a dit:
			
		

> a tu essayé dans système puis partage puis coupe feu de cocher MSN pour que le pare feu laisse passer les flux de msn?


Oui justement, j'ai fait cette manip et le probème est toujours nla! a n'y rien comprendre! 149¤ a la poubelle!


----------



## cestdelafolie (1 Février 2006)

ah parce qu'il faut aussi ouvrir les ports de la livebox? Je ne savais pas! mais comment peut on faire ca?


----------



## cestdelafolie (1 Février 2006)

je te promet que j'ai lu l'integralité de ce post! mais je ne comprend rien en routeur moi! alors j'ai du lire l'info sans la comprendre! désolé, je vais essayer de voir ce que je peut comprendre!


----------



## cestdelafolie (1 Février 2006)

Merci pour l'info, je suis acutellement sur le site de ma livebox mais le gros souci c'est que c'est une sagem. J'ai essayer de chercher sur google mais sans succes sur les demarches a faire sur le site. Je veux ouvrir ces fameeux ports sur le site mais trouver le bon onglet et la bonne manip relève du defi informatique. Si vous avez la solution, vous me rendrez une sacré service!!


----------



## Oscar (1 Février 2006)

Bonsoir,
Quelqu'un a une idée de la disponibilité de la video sur skype pour les Mac ?
Merci et A+


----------



## stephen (13 Février 2006)

Normalement, deuxième trimestre de cette année...


----------



## Jeremie (13 Février 2006)

stephen a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, deuxième trimestre de cette année...



Exact, mais à en lire les différentes news publiées notamment sur MacGeneration, la vidéo avec Skype ne sera disponible que pour les nouveaux MacIntel, et non pas pour l'ensemble du parc...


----------



## -greg- (19 Février 2006)

desolé de pauser la question  

1> MAC avec .mac   et  PC avec aim> marche ou pas???   


2> MAC avec aim  et  PC avec aim> marche ou pas???   

  solution de preference 1> .   

merci


----------



## MacEskis (20 Février 2006)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> 1> MAC avec .mac   et  PC avec aim> marche ou pas???
> 2> MAC avec aim  et  PC avec aim> marche ou pas???


1> oui.
2> aussi 

Heureux ?


----------



## -greg- (20 Février 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> 1> oui.
> 2> aussi
> 
> Heureux ?





oui heureux !!!

merci


----------



## marionbellin (27 Février 2006)

bonjour
moi j'ai un ibook G4 et une webcam logitecj 4000 en USb et donc pas comptible Ichat. J'ai téléchargé aMSN mais ca ne marche pas. Quelqu'un a t-il une solution
MERCI


----------



## naas (27 Février 2006)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur macgé  
si tu un camescope numérique il peux faire l'affaire , sinon il existe un logiciel qui te permet de faire fonctionner des usb, quelle est la frequence de ton ibook?

au fait tu veux communiquer avec qui ?


----------



## Gabidou (28 Février 2006)

Bonsoir,

j'ai quelques soucis pour faire fonctionner la video entre ichat 3 (compte aim) sur mac (Tiger), et aim sur PC (XP)
La connexion s'établit, le PC voit le mac, mais pas le contraire. Ca fonctionnait sur ichat 2..., et ça fonctionne de ichat3 à Ichat3

Je m'arrache les cheveux...quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Merci


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

Gabidou a dit:
			
		

> Ca fonctionnait sur ichat 2..., et ça fonctionne de ichat3 à Ichat3



Pareil... Moi j'ai baissé les bras...


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pareil... Moi j'ai baissé les bras...



Tu devrais faire comme Jesus ... :rateau:


----------



## insoliteobjet (1 Mars 2006)

bonjour,
ma caméra iSight est branchée avec iChat, je me vois ! mais comment converser avec un utilisateur MSN Messenger ou Skype (pour Skype j'ai lu qu'il n'est pas possible avec un Mac de se connecter en vidéo, ça fonctionne pour la ligne téléphonique c'est tout, est-ce bien juste).
merci à quelqu'un de m'éclairer.


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Mars 2006)

insoliteobjet a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> ma caméra iSight est branchée avec iChat, je me vois ! mais comment converser avec un utilisateur MSN Messenger ou Skype (pour Skype j'ai lu qu'il n'est pas possible avec un Mac de se connecter en vidéo, ça fonctionne pour la ligne téléphonique c'est tout, est-ce bien juste).
> merci à quelqu'un de m'éclairer.



Salut, 

Pour Skipe et MSN Messenger c'est impossible de faire de la vidéo avec iChat.
Il faut utiliser des solution alternatives largement évoquées ici.


----------



## filalakena (1 Mars 2006)

Gabidou a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai quelques soucis pour faire fonctionner la video entre ichat 3 (compte aim) sur mac (Tiger), et aim sur PC (XP)
> La connexion s'établit, le PC voit le mac, mais pas le contraire. Ca fonctionnait sur ichat 2..., et ça fonctionne de ichat3 à Ichat3
> ...




je crois avoir lu que AIM n'était plus compatible en vidéo ICHAT du fait de TRITON et leur système de protocole propriétaire ("vous et votre mac" N° 13 de mars 2006 p 74)
dans ce même numéro ils parlent des protocoles jabber qui pourraient être intégré à ichat sinon d'une version SKYPE vidéo pour mac au ème trimestre et de aMsn qui développe l'audio pour bientôt,
donc pour l'instant
ichat mac-mac
ou aMsn + skype
ou mercury+skype
ou ineen mac-pc


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2006)

vi exact


----------



## Gabidou (2 Mars 2006)

J'ai trouvé et ça marche.

tout est là :
http://www.mvldesign.com/video_conference_tutorial.html


----------



## Gabidou (2 Mars 2006)

ça marche aussi, et beaucoup mieux avec Trillian (version pro - proposée soit à l'achat soit à l'essai 15j).

Trillian est mieux, car enfin il est possible d'agrandir la fenêtre où l'on voit la personne connectée.

Config mac: ImacG5 tiger + camescope sony HD en firewire sur ichat
Config PC : windows XP SP2 + webcam logitech 4000 en usb + trillian version pro.


----------



## Gabidou (2 Mars 2006)

A votre avis, , est-ce possible sur PC, d'utiliser un camescope (Sony HD) comme webcam pour les msn, aim et autres ? comme on le fait avec ochat sur mac ?

Merci


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2006)

Aucune idée, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas le faire.


----------



## Gabidou (3 Mars 2006)

Juste que le PC ne reconnaît pas le camescope (en USB), que je n'ai plus le CD du camescope, et que je ne sais pas où le trouver...
J'ai bien téléchargé un driver USB pour ce camescope sur le site de sony, mais cela ne suffit pas. Ca me permet juste de lire les films stockés sur la perite carte mémoire du camescope, mais pas de visualiser sur le PC, ce que le camescope filme.

... bref, tout va bien...


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2006)

tu devrais plutôt aller sur un forum PC pour avoir de plus sûres infos


----------



## intra (4 Mars 2006)

Gabidou a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis, , est-ce possible sur PC, d'utiliser un camescope (Sony HD) comme webcam pour les msn, aim et autres ? comme on le fait avec ochat sur mac ?
> 
> Merci



Salut 

je crois que je peux repondre a ta question. Avant le switch j'utilisais un sony HD pour faire du chat avec les copains. J'etais sous WinXP et tout marchait tres bien. Evidemmet beaucoup depend de comment tu connectes ta camera a ton ordi. Si tu je ne m'abuse la sony devrait avoir et un sortie USB1 et un sortie firewire (400). Moi je te conseille d'utiliser la sortie firewire pour deux raisons: la premiere est que la connexione est deux fois plus rapide; deuxiemement la connexion via USB implique que sur ton PC t'installes les pilotes pour l'USB (tu le trouve dans le CD qui va avec la camera). Evidemment il faut que t'achetes un cable firewire, si tu ne l'as pas deja (fais gaffe auquel tu prends!!!)

Une fois que tu as connecté la camera c bon tout marche tres bien (sur MSN mieux que sur Yahoo). Si par hasard tu devais avoir encore de problemes, sur le net (cherche sur google et tu trouveras) il y a un logiciel (gratos!!) appositemement concu pour utiliser sa cam comme un webcam (je ne me rappelle plus comment il s'appelle mais si ca me reviens je te le dis). Mais je repete ca devrait marcher tres bien sans rien avec une connexion firewire.

J'esper de t'avoir aidé.

@+


----------



## Gabidou (9 Mars 2006)

c'est ok, j'ai résolu mon pb. J'ai pu récupérer les drivers usb video du camescope et àa marche plutôt bien (usb2 sur le pc).

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## hugpimp (13 Mars 2006)

ouin la les mecs si quelqu un peut m aider, je serai erconnaissant. Apres avoir lu tout les message ca marche toujours pas. Voila le topo, aujour dhui j achete ma toute nouvelles isight, et 200$ plus tard je me rencontre que ca marche pas pentoute! je panique la!. Bon j ai downlader et installer amsn, jsuque la ca va. Ensuite, lorsque je configure la web cam, cela dit que je suis sur un routeur et un fire wall, alors j appelle le support pour mon routeur linksys, je réusiis a ouvrir les port 6891 a 6899, Jusque la tou va bien,. mais la ensuite ca marche pas. Alors je me dit que c est peut etre mon firewall interne de mon powerbook, alors je ergle une nouvelles ouverture dans les préférences, mais rien ne marche toujours!! si quelqu un entend mon cris tu coeur.. svp
sinon la maudite isight retourne au magasin tete première...
thanks
hug


----------



## micmac78 (14 Mars 2006)

t'as un micro intégré à ton mac mini!


----------



## jro44 (14 Mars 2006)

aMSN ne gère pas encore le son. A priori ça ne devrait pas tarder, mais il faut encore attendre un peu.


----------



## BBh (15 Mars 2006)

jro44 a dit:
			
		

> aMSN ne gère pas encore le son. A priori ça ne devrait pas tarder, mais il faut encore attendre un peu.


Salut a tous les membres du forum de MacG:love: 
Moi j'ai bien aMSM, mais j'ai pas de video ni de son, enfin presque j'ai le vidéo du pc d'en face mais sans le son et le pc d'en face n'a rien du tout


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Mars 2006)

BBh a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous les membres du forum de MacG:love:
> Moi j'ai bien aMSM, mais j'ai pas de video ni de son, enfin presque j'ai le vidéo du pc d'en face mais sans le son et le pc d'en face n'a rien du tout



Il faut la version 0;95. 
Je connais pas cette version 8.XX.XX
Tu as fait comment pour obtenir cette fenêtre d'info ???


----------



## filalakena (15 Mars 2006)

filalakena a dit:
			
		

> non *aMsn* comme Mercury ne gérent pas le son donc le plus simple c'est de passer par skype des 2 côtés version Mac en anglais à charger c'est gratuit
> version Pc en français ou linux
> Bientôt Skype sur mac devrait gérer la vidéo ? mais probablement en payant?
> 
> amsn est beaucoup plus fluide en vidéo que mercury de toute façon rien de parfait msn pour mac ne gérant pas sous mac la vidéo ni le son



relisez les messages vous aurez vos réponses
pour le son ci dessus

pour la webcam aller dans partage coupe feu et cliquer sur msn pour débloquer les ports


----------



## BBh (15 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Il faut la version 0;95.
> Je connais pas cette version 8.XX.XX
> Tu as fait comment pour obtenir cette fenêtre d'info ???



Ba "chandler-jf c'est dans le "finder"


----------



## BBh (15 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Il faut la version 0;95.
> Je connais pas cette version 8.XX.XX
> Tu as fait comment pour obtenir cette fenêtre d'info ???



Je ne comprend pas pour moi c'est le bonne version, NON?
j'ai bien la 0.95-final.dmg











Si quelqu'un a une idée ,car je suis perdu, ou je peux trouver la bonne version, s'il vous plait:love: 
merci d'avance et a bientôt


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Mars 2006)

BBh a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend pas pour moi c'est le bonne version, NON?
> j'ai bien la 0.95-final.dmg



tu as la bonne version.
Pour le son comme c'est dit à plusieurs reprises : aMSN ne gère pas l'audio.


----------



## BBh (15 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu as la bonne version.
> Pour le son comme c'est dit à plusieurs reprises : aMSN ne gère pas l'audio.


Salut "chandler-jf":love: ,mais dit moi pourquoi le (pc) en face ne me voie pas sur sa machine


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Mars 2006)

BBh a dit:
			
		

> Salut "chandler-jf":love: ,mais dit moi pourquoi le (pc) en face ne me voie pas sur sa machine


 
c'est chandler_jf et pas chandler-jf.  
Tu as ouvert les bons ports ?
Tu as essayé avec un autre contact ???


----------



## BBh (15 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> c'est chandler_jf et pas chandler-jf.
> Tu as ouvert les bons ports ?
> Tu as essayé avec un autre contact ???




C'est encore moi "ChAndLer_Jf" , oui je pensse que le port est bien ouvert et pour les contacts il n'y a pas foule pour "l'instant"


----------



## jule (18 Mars 2006)

salut je suis sur mac os x 10 4 5 tigers avec isight aol instants messengers (aim) pour pouvoir video mac pc sa marche sauf si ses toujour le pc qui m'invite a la conference video et je clic droit sur son nom et tous et en gris pas en gras a part conference electronique la question ses comment les mettre en fonction mercie a plus


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2006)

J'ai fait une conversation vidéo via amsn et son via skype, benh autant le son ok, autant la webcam bonjour la réactivité :bebe: je me croirais revenu au temps du 56 k


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

salut , 
je n'ai pas lu tous les messages postés mais d'apres ce que j'ai compris c'est la video entre mac et pc.
ne vous cassez plus la tete! si vouz voulez faire de la video conference entre pc et mac la solution existe, c'est TRILLIAN PRO sur pc. je viens de l'installer ca marche super bien pour l'image et le son.
moi je suis sur mac os tiger avec ichat av, le pc sous xp .
il suffit d'ouvrir sur pc trillian pro avec un compte AIM. puis de rajouter le contact AIM sur ichat.
bien sur trillian est payant, mais on peut le trouver gratos ds pas mal de sites ! 
le site officiel de trillian : http://www.ceruleanstudios.com/learn/


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2006)

bennis57 a dit:
			
		

> salut ,
> je n'ai pas lu tous les messages postés mais d'apres ce que j'ai compris c'est la video entre mac et pc.
> ...


bipppppppp carton jaune    


			
				bennis57 a dit:
			
		

> bien sur trillian est payant, mais on peut le trouver gratos ds pas mal de sites !
> ...


bipppppppp carton rouge


----------



## filalakena (26 Mars 2006)

bennis57 a dit:
			
		

> salut ,
> je n'ai pas lu tous les messages postés mais d'apres ce que j'ai compris c'est la video entre mac et pc.
> ne vous cassez plus la tete! si vouz voulez faire de la video conference entre pc et mac la solution existe, c'est TRILLIAN PRO sur pc. je viens de l'installer ca marche super bien pour l'image et le son.
> moi je suis sur mac os tiger avec ichat av, le pc sous xp .
> ...




si j'ai bien compris c'est un truc que les gars sous pc doivent installer donc on peut toujours s'accrocher car les habitudes pèsent.
déjà pour aim on peut attendre donc pour l'instant faisons l'inverse et soit mercury soit aMsn puis skype pour le son sauf que la version 2 pour PC prendrait la ressource vidéo selon un ami?

en attendant une version vidéo d'une des trois appli citées 
à moins que la réponse ne vienne d'ichat compatible multiprotocole avec msn etc...
skype vidéo serait en cours d'écriture donc patience:mouais:


----------



## Nighteagle (5 Juillet 2006)

tu rêve la gueguerre micro$oft et apple jamais çà sortira


----------

